# Help identifying a part in Samsung front load washer.



## jumper104 (Nov 21, 2016)

Model: WF364BVBGWR/A2

The bracket that is located on the bottom of the outer drum has cracked and I need help identfying what it is called. 

The link below has an image from you tube that shows what the part looks like but I cannot find any parts that are simalar online.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmc5ijv1ccm2biy/SM_Washer.png?dl=0


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2016)

#1 Weight-BALANCER;WF431ABP

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/tub-assy-parts-for-samsung-wf395btpawr-a2-0001.html

Welcome to the site.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 24, 2016)

Bam!!!!!!!


----------

